# 3 weekends of digging



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

*BRITTANY'S FIRST COBALT A.C.L. INK WELL*


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

*SOME OF THE BOTTLES THAT WE FOUND*


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

*EVEN MORE BOTTLES THAT GORDON DUG UP*


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

*ALL OF THE TALL AND GOOD BOTTLES ARE BROKEN*
*THIS ONE HAS AN { S } ON IT*


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

*EVEN THE LIGHT BLUE ONES ARE BROKEN *


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

WE EVEN FOUND A BALL IDAEL WITH ITS LID


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

EVEN THE GOOD CRYSTAL IS BROKEN


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

HERE IS SOME OF THE BOTTLES THAT WE FOUND ON THE FIRST DAY OF DIGGING


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME BOTTLES IN ALL OF THAT RUST STUFF


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

EVEN MORE BOTTLES ON THAT DAY


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

GORDON KEPT DIGGING UP MORE BOTTLES 
 LIKE HE SAID HE HIT AN HOT SPOT


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

WHEN I LEFT TO GO AND GET LUNCH 
 AND WHEN I CAME BACK GORDON HAD THESE BOTTLES WAITING FOR ME


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

TOOLED LIP TALL BOTTLE


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

EVEN THE GOOD CHINA IS BROKEN


----------



## SmallTownGirl (May 30, 2007)

Great finds! Congrats! I have found a few of those,what appears to be glass lids of some sort..Do you know what they are from?


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

TOP VIEW 
 COLORED GLASS


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

SIDE VIEW 
 OF THE COLORED GLASS TOP


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

A.C.L. STILL ON AFTER ABOUT 100 YEARS IN THE DUMP


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

HERE ARE THE MILK GLASS THAT WE FOUND AND 1 INK WELL


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

here are some tiny bottles and 1 ink well and other bottles


----------



## frank (May 30, 2007)

Nice bottles in your pics i looks like you guys had fun. ps is the bread wheat or rye in your pic on the kitchen table!!!


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

more bottles


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

here are what the kids found that day 
 brittany found 2 pennies they date 1914 and 1971 
 emma leigh found the key
 rae lynn found the rest of the stuff


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

we both were mad when this crystal piece was broken


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

picture of  1 of the flask that we found


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

5 ink wells 
 2 cobalt blue
 3 clear


----------



## epgorge (May 30, 2007)

Hey guys, it was wet where you were diggin, eh? Nice finds. 

 That 1914 penny must be a wheat penny. 

 Get those nasty things cleaned up and let's see what you got there. 

 Nice weekend with the family. You go... guys.[8D]

 Joel


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

amber bottles


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

milk glass containers


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

even more milk glass


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

even more milk glass


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

milk glass top


----------



## epgorge (May 30, 2007)

Hey guys, 
 I took the liberty to clean up the pics so we could see the fine lines better. Hope you don't mind. They cleaned up pretty good. 
 Joel


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

*WHITTEMORE - BOSTON*
*ONE SIDE *


----------



## epgorge (May 30, 2007)

Nice inks guys. Why people threw these things away I will never know.
 joel


----------



## epgorge (May 30, 2007)

Nice milks... plentiful and a variety. 

 What is the amber screw top like a noxema bottle. It is awesome. I like it allot.
 Here is a pic of a depression shaker I have, like the one you posted above. Is this cut glass?

 Joel


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

THE OTHER SIDE OF THE 
 3 FLUID OZ
 FRENCH GLOSS


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

SOME SMALL BOTTLES AND 1 DRINKING GLASS


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

J.S.BRIGG'S CO
 WATERTOWN , N.Y.


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

SHILOH
 BOTTLES


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

BALL IDEAL 
 WITH THE LID


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

BOTTOM VIEW OF THE PLUTO WATER


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

FULL VIEW OF THE PLUTO WATER BOTTLE


----------



## capsoda (May 30, 2007)

Wow, Looks like you have a great dump to dig. A great variety that spans many years and digging with the whole family. You can stop wondering what heaven is like.[]  Great pics too.


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

7 J.F.HOWARD
 HAVERHILL , MASS


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

CLOSER VIEW OF THE J.F.HOWARD
 HAVERHILL, MASS


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

MILK GLASS TEA CUP


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

amber beer bottles


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

4 cobalt blue bottles


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

pretty clear bottles


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

clear milk bottle


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

still have the A.C.L. on it after 100 years


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

aqua blue flask's


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

amber bottle


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

2 tooled lip tall bottles
 1 amber
 1 clear


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

bottle from paris, france


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

1-light green bottle 
 1 - amber bottle 
 1 - clear bottle


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

2 gulden's mustard jar's


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

S.M.SAREANT
 BOTTLE


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

DR.MILES 
 RESTORATIVE TONIC


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

MY WIFE'S SALAD DRESSING 
 CHICAGO


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

5 CASTORIA 'S


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

CERAMIC LID


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

TALL A.C.L.


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

GORDON IS DIGGING IN HIS BIG HOLE AGAIN


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

A.C.L. TINY BOTTLE WITH ITS GLASS STOPPER


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

CERAMIC LID , GLASS LIDS


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

W.K.WAGNER
 GINGER BEER BOTTLE


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

FULL VIEW OF THE GINGER BEER BOTTLE
 W.K.WAGNER 
 FROM YOUNGSTON , OHIO


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

AMBER LID WITH WRITING ON IT


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

MILK GLASS WITH WRITING ON THE BOTTOM


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

the abner royce co.
 pure fruit flavors
 cleveland , ohio


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

california fig syrup co.
 top view


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

other side 
 wheeling , w.va


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

full view of the california fig syrup co.


----------



## towhead (May 30, 2007)

1914 D Wheat is sought after. (Must be D)

 -Julie


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

CALDWELL'S SYRUP PEPSIN
 MONTICELLO, ILLINOIS


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

FULL VIEW OF THE CALDWELL'S BOTTLE


----------



## epgorge (May 30, 2007)

That is a great ceramic cameo piece. You had better price that guys. Wonder what it went to? What is the diameter?
 Joel


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

ONE SIDE OF THE CRYSTAL TRINKET BOX


----------



## epgorge (May 30, 2007)

What does the embossment say on the amber lid...?? nice one!![&:]
 Joel


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

BOTTOM VIEW OF THE CRYSTAL TRINKET BOX


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

TOP VIEW OF THE CRYSTAL TRINKET BOX


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

THE CERAMIC TOP IS ABOUT 4 INCHES BY 4 INCHED NO CHIPS 
 WE THINK IT GOES TO A CONTAINER BECAUSE THERE IS A SPOT FOR THE SPOON TO GO


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

A VERY BIG BROKEN CROCK


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

GLASS DOLL WITH ITS ARMS BUT NO LEGS 
 IT STILL HAS ITS DARK BLUE EYES


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

A BIGGER J.S.BRIGG'S CO
 WATERTOWN , N.Y.


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

FULL VIEW OF THE J.S.BRIGG'S BOTTLES 
 BUT TO BAD IT IS BROKEN


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

SIDE VIEW OF THE CRYSTAL OIL LAMP
 BUT IT IS BROKEN 
 AGAIN ALL THE GOOD PIECES ARE ALWAY BROKEN


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

GREEN GOBLET
 BROKEN


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

2 -  W.K.WAGNER 
 YOUNGSTOWN , OHIO 
 GINGER BEER BOTTLES
 ONE STILL HAS ITS STOPPER IN IT


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

NOW OUR GLASS DOLL IS ALL CLEAN


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

GORDON STANDING WHERE WE DIG BOTTLES FROM


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

the ginger beer bottles are all clean now


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

amber bottle
 VINOL
 DOES ANY ONE KNOW ANY THING ABOUT THIS BOTTLE


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

BOTTOM VIEW OF THE AMBER BOTTLE


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

DARK GREEN BOTTLE
 LARKIN
 FROM BUFFALO


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

GREEN 
 LARKIN 
 BOTTLES 
 WITH NO STOPPER


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

green
 bottle
 with top 
 the remains have crystalized


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

BOTTOM VIEW OF THE WARRANTED FLASK


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

FULL VIEW OF THE WARRANTED FLASK


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

SMALL MED. BOTTLE


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

SAMPLE BOTTLE
 DR.KILMERS
 SWAMP-ROOT KIDNEY REMEDY
 BINGHAMTON , N.Y.


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

2 CLEAR SHAKERS


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

SIDE VIEW OF THE SHUFF BOTTLE


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

FULL VIEW OF THE SNUFF BOTTLE


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

3 AQUA BLUE FRUIT JAR LIDS
 THEY EACH HAVE WRITING ON THEM


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

PORC. LID


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

PENSLAR 
 BOTTLE


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

ANOTHER WARRANTED FLASK


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

BLUE-WHITE GALVINIZED BOWL


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

BOTTOM VIEW OF THE GALVINIZED BOWL


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

1 METAL TRINKET BOX
 1 TOOTHBRUSH
 1 METAL TOP


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

DR.MILES
 RESTORATIVE NERVINE


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

FULL VIEW OF THE DR.MILES BOTTLE


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

ALL 3 GINGER BEER BOTTLES 
 W.K.WAGNER 
 YOUNGSTOWN , OHIO
 WITH THEIR STOPPERS


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 30, 2007)

LIGHT PURPLE GLASS PIECE THAT OUR 8 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER FOUND NEAR OUR HOUSE


----------



## capsoda (May 30, 2007)

VINOL, it is just a brand name for mineral oil. Your sure finding some really neat stuff. Keep it comming.


----------



## epgorge (May 30, 2007)

How tallis it? It looks like a Matuese Wine bottle. From Portugal.
 Joel


----------



## epgorge (May 30, 2007)

Hey Gordon, 
 That Dr. Pierces' Anuric Tablets, if it is the 3 inch one, it is worth $49 according to Matt's Knapp's book. 
 Joel


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 30, 2007)

Can I call dibs on one of the Youngstown sodas?


----------



## DiggerBryan (May 30, 2007)

The 1999 Ohio bottle book lists the Wagners at $ 25-$35. Not bad! You might even be able to get a little more.


----------



## LC (May 31, 2007)

This particular pattern of porcelain blue and white swirl pattern as I believe it is called, was at one time quite collectable , and some pieces of it commanded some pretty good prices. Of course like with everything else, condition has all to do with the value of it.


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 31, 2007)

I would call it enamel ware and I'd be happy to give $40 for one of those Wagner's.


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 31, 2007)

SORRY ZANES MY HUSBAND SAID THEY ARE NOT FOR SALE BUT IF WE GET INTO MORE OF THEM 
 THEN YOU WILL BE THE FIRST ONE THAT WE WILL SELL TO OK


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (May 31, 2007)

THE AMBER JAR LID SAIDS
 CEO.W.HELME CO.
 PATENTED JULY 16 , 1877


----------



## logueb (May 31, 2007)

Great digs.  It appears from one of the pics that it is next to a body of water, creek, or river.  These are always great sites.  Hopefully it is isolated enough that you will be able to dig for along time undisturbed.  The Helmes is a lid from the large Helme's snuff jar.  I'll see if I can locate a pic.  Keep the pics coming.


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 31, 2007)

If there were only one I probably wouldn't have asked but I never met anyone that collected bottles in Three's.


----------



## madman (Jun 1, 2007)

hey guys great finds!  love the toc stuff! man got to love those era dumps mike


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 9, 2007)

Would you like anything out of our well dig karen or Gordon?


----------



## BoTTleHuNTa024 (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow that was fun looking through all those pages of bottles thanks for sharing. Damn I need a sweet dig spot like that. Those inks are sw00000000t. I like those alot for some reason I need to get some. []


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Jun 10, 2007)

zane thanks but no thanks we have enough bottle


----------

